# Suggestions for visiting Spain in August



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

OK so I have all of August and I am thinking of going to Spain (Portsmouth - Santander and yes I do know the ferry cost and have worked out the alternative costs)

So I am looking for suggestions of where to go (and NOT go) and what to see and what to not bother with.

I have a month so time is not too much of an issue. However I dont want to do mega mileage but a few hundred miles per ""hop"" is fine.

So good people, what words of wisdom and advice do you have for me ??

Are there Aires (or similar) in Spain ??


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Has no-one got any information or advice for me ???


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Don`t take an A Frame  

Ian


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Has no-one got any information or advice for me ???


El Soplao Cave is worth a visit, SW of Santander. Visited it two years ago. Commentary from the guides is all in Spanish, but don't let that put you off. Much bigger and better than Cheddar Gorge caves.

Can't answer your other questions.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Firstly why not go through France especially if you have a month ???
I always think its the best bit of the journey.
I would stick to the north of Spain,Galicia is beautiful at that time of year.If you dont have aircon keep away from the south or you will fry.I should know Ilive live for much of the year.


----------



## moby56 (Sep 16, 2010)

Lots of aires in Spain Vicarious books all the aires Spain & Portugal loads of them are in the north of Spain beautiful area I have spent the last 6 weeks between there and portugal


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok, go west from Santander, and visit Llanes, there's a car park at Playa de los Toros on the beach, you can stay there with a few other vans, and there's a public loo for emptying etc. If not there's a wild camping place called Disembocadura del rio Bedon, near Bedon (marked as a monastery on maps) ! its on the beach so examine the map carefully. Maybe a few vans there late August.
Then try Camping Tauran near Luarca, a nice quiet site, with a very wild beach a walk away. We stayed there twice, top place.
After this there seemed loads of places to stay on the coast if wild camping, get off the main road and explore.
We drove from Luarca to La Coruna, you can stay at the Torre de Hercules there for a couple of nights or use the site Los Manzanos in Santa Cruz near La Coruna, pleasant with a bus to La Coruna costing 1.30E. Visit the town, well worth it.

Luanco north of Gijion is also an option, places to stay around here, especially on the cliff top at Luanco.

Don't try the PACA aire near Santander, they will charge 20E per person!

Last week of August most sites will have places, if you're going to try a site on the first week or possibly second, you will be packed in !!

Have fun!!!!


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Don't forget most of industrial of Spain closes for the month of August so ensure you do not need anything workwise on the van. The beaches south will be crowded with Spanish on holiday and parking becomes a problem. I am convinced that Madrid relocates here to Aguilas come August and then on the 30th they all drift back north. Like mentioned in the above post southern Spain is very very dry and August would be unbearable without aircon. Not that any of this should put you off, in an ideal world, come down the western side of Spain from Santander until you hit the coast say somewhere around Cadiz and then follow the coast all the way through the costas until you have had enough or hit the French border assuming youj have a return ferry ticket then just head west. Thats the beauty of a motorhome, you are free to go where and when you like.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for allythe info everyone,  very much appreciated. If anyone has any more please do post it !!!

Brianjp, yes we do have a month and I am toying with the idea of driving down and back, but as we are fairly frequent visitors to France we thought a cruise at either end of the trip might make a pleasant change !!

We do have air-con, both cab and (mains) habitation (but its a bit noisey! :roll: ) we like the sun but dont want somewhere thats at gas mark 9   all the time so would not plan on going too far south. Galicia looks to be pretty good and might warrant further investigation 

Thanks again everyone who has taken the time to post advice and info it has given me a bit to think about but as |I said any further info would be equally well received


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

Well we have just returned from the frequently done Spain,Portugal,Spain winter trip,did all the well known stops but on the way back(I have a home in France) decided to do a stop in Salamanca.
What an incredible place.
I spent many years before retiring travelling Europe but had never been there.
One of the few reasons for the break was one of the few places heading north with a ACSI site at that kind of distance from the day before at Castello Branco.The site was behind and belonging to the Hotel Regio.We could ride flat roads on the scooter 6kms to the city centre and I could not believe the Architecture in the centre.
A church or Cathedral around every corner,an interesting shopping street that lead to the Plaza Mayor!! Wonderful architecture and a wonderful place to sit in the sun on a Sunday afternoon with a drink and watch the world go by.
Dont be tempted to try the restaurant at the Regio,overpriced and not as high end as it pretends to be,but free wifi in lobby or cafeteria was good.
Hope this helps.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Here is a site of the aires in Spain you can also down load the poi
http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php

Here is another
http://www.areasac.es/v_portal/apartados/pl_paises_3columnas.asp?te=4

and another
http://www.lapaca.org/areas/espana.php

My only advice is stay away from the coast and make sure your air con has been serviced.

Good luck.

P.S I never go out in my motorhome in July or August unless I am leaving Spain.


----------

